# 2009 vs. 2010 S3?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Are there any big differences between the 2009 S3 and the 2010?
I can get a great deal on a 2009, but, I want to make sure I am not going to regret buying the 2009.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Make sure your rear wheel fits. The chainstays made some wheels unusable.


----------



## CervS3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just paint colors.


----------

